# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Tư vấn dựng máy máy cnc plasma 2mx6m

## quangkhanh

Chào anh em trên diễn dàn.
 Hiện mình đang muốn dựng con cncplasma kích thước 2mx6m ,sau đây là một số cơ cấu phần cơ và phần điện .
  Khung máy mình dùng sắt I 300 .
  Máng nước sắt tấm dày 6li, trong mang sử dụng gân gia cố cho toan máy( em làm nguyên khối)
 Ray trượt bi ray vuông 20-25 cho XY
Chuyền động trục cố định dẫn qua hai bên , em sài hai dây đai răng s8m bản 50(kiểu chuyền động một vòng kín)
Trục X sử dụng tôn 3li chấn hộp 250x100
Vai dẫn xuông ray sắt tấm dày 16 li
 Trục Y moto ac servo 1,5kw kéo dây đai ti số chuyền 1/4 
  Trục x moto ac servo 750w chuyền động dai răng một vòng kín.
 Trục Z sài nguyên bộ có sẳn 
 Điều khiển mach3 và sheetcam.
Rất mong Anh Em trên diễn dàn tư vấn giúp .
 Cám ơn mọi người.

----------


## Nam CNC

hành trình lớn xài dây đai không có lợi , xài thanh răng bánh răng tốt hơn.

----------


## quangkhanh

Em cũng đang phân vân giữa đai răng và thanh răng bánh răng .
 Em không biết thanh răng uu điểm hơn đai răng lõi thép ở chỗ nào,Bác tư vấn giup em rõ hơn .Cám ơn Bác nhiều.

----------


## Nam CNC

nói về dây đai , lõi thép hay không với khoảng cách lớn chắc chắn phải có độ võng , chùng , càng dài cảng dễ bị biến dạng kéo , trong khi đó việc cuộn nhả dây đai sẽ quyết định đến kích thước thực, như vậy phải đảm bảo căng đai và độ giãn do kéo phải ổn định , việc hệ thống căng đai và truyền động đai là khá khó chịu với độ dài 6mm, ngày trước em thấy dây đai cho hành trình tầm 2.5m có máy phải xài hệ thống khí nén cho ổn định, còn căng lò xo hay bằng ren thì phải định kì, mỗi biến dạng hay căng là phải canh lại kích thước di chuyển.

còn hệ thanh răng bánh răng là cố định , cái khó là tìm hệ thống truyền động thanh răng bánh răng nào là ít độ rơ nhất, cách lắp ráp và canh chỉnh mệt hơn nhưng bù lại ổn định hơn nhiều.


thực tế cho thấy em thấy đa số máy lớn truyền động lá dùng thanh răng bánh răng thôi , trên you tube, đi triễn lãm xem máy phay cnc cho gỗ của Tq, máy cắt laser khổ lớn.

----------


## quangkhanh

Thanh răng vẫn có dung sai khi đảo chiều , cân chỉnh khó,sử dụng 2moto,cân chĩnh moto khổ hơn( em dân cơ khí nên rất gà về điện) vật liệu gia công thanh răng và kích thươc của thanh răng có ở thị trường em không tin ở chất lượng .
Thứ nhất là ngắn muốn ghép cho dủ con máy htrình 6m rất nhiều thanh, đễ chuẩn như mong muốn thì mất rất nhiều thơi gian. 
Thứ hai độ cưng của thanh răng có đảm bảo không?
Em cũng đã tháy nhiều máy plasma  hành trình 3m  sài dây dai cắt ok ở lỗ tròn 6li.họ căng đai bằng ren, đai s5m bảng 25. Máy 6m thì em chưa thấy . 
Em dự định căng đai bằng khí nén, dây đai bước và bảng đai lớn hơn.mong các anh em giúp đỡ đễ em hoàn thiện em nó.
Cám ơn anh em nhiều.

----------


## terminaterx300

xác nhận là tầm 3mét dài thì vẫn còn dùng dây đai dc, bên mình có con plasma komatsu 1530 dùng dây đai răng hết, nhưng dài hơn thì nên nghĩ thanh răng
thanh răng giờ cũng khá tốt, dung sai ko quá đáng kể đâu mà sợ, có khi còn ít hơn cái dung sai của hộp số giảm tốc nữa cơ.
máy bạn cần độ chính xác tới bao nhiu, plasma thì dung sai cắt thô tầm 1mm thì okay, tới laser dung sai tầm 0,2mm vẫn dùng dc thanh răng như thường 
vô tư mà chiến thanh răng luôn đi  :Wink:

----------


## quangkhanh

Sài thanh răng và dây đai chi phí chênh lệch không đáng kể.Nếu sài thanh răng thì chuyền động bằng hai moto tốt hơn hay một moto tốt  tốt hơn? Phần điện em rất gà.
Mong Anh Em chỉ giúp.
Cám ơn mọi người .

----------


## Nam CNC

nếu giàn khung tương đối  , chỉ thuần tuý plasma , xài 1 bên thanh răng bánh răng dẫn động vẫn được , mới thấy tới 1.5m do cao thủ diyodira dùng 1 bên còn 2 m chưa thấy nên không dám nói nhiều , chỉ không biết bác chủ cần độ chính xác tới bao nhiêu , trên giàn khung còn gắn thêm cái gì rồi mới biết . Nhưng đủ điều kiện thì chơi 2 động cơ 2 bên là xong. Xài 2 động cơ dẫn động có gì khó đâu , chỉ cần dùng chung 1 tín hiệu là ok , nhưng ok nhất là dùng bước có hồi tiếp là dễ chịu , đừng chơi tới AC servo chi cho nhức đầu nhé ( nghe đâu dùng thanh răng chưa ai xài AC servo )

----------


## quangkhanh

Nếu dùng một moto em dẫm cốt xuyên qua truc X hai dây dai trung gian kéo bánh răng.như vậy so vối hai moto Bác Thấy thế nào? Em không rành vè điện nhưng em vẫn thích sài servo và không thích sài đồ tàu Bác ah.
Cám ơn Bác nhiều

----------


## quangkhanh

Còn độ chính xác càng cao càng tôt,tốc độ từ 15 - 20 ngan mm/ ph là ok rùi bác.

----------


## Nam CNC

những yêu cầu của bác quá sức của em rồi , em xin dừng lại tại đây.

----------


## quangkhanh

Em thấy trên diễn đàn mình co may của Bác haianhelectric đã làm rồi và chạy tốc độ cao hơn yêu cầu của em nhiều mà Bác Nam..Sanh sau đẻ muộn nên em cũng ráng cho bằng chị bằng em chút thôi Bác Nam ạ.

----------


## Nam CNC

thì em nói trình độ của em theo không tới nên em xin dừng , còn bác muốn cao hơn thì bác phải tầm sư anh Haianhelectric rồi , em biết nhiêu nói nhiêu chứ không dám chém những gì mình không biết.


máy của anh haianhelectric , ban đầu dùng visme .... sau làm thương mai hay những máy sau dùng thanh răng bánh răng đó nha , còn đi sau hơn nữa thì em tịt , bác hỏi đúng tác giả thì may ra. Mà em cũng nói trước những cái em nghĩ, Haianhelectric , bên đó người ta làm máy cho sản xuất và thương mại nên có thể sẽ không trả lời cho bác biết , hay giúp hoặc tư vấn gì đâu , tính em thẳng thật , giúp nói giúp không làm được thì nói không , còn đa số anh em khác ngại sẽ có thể im lặng hoặc bâng quơ gì đó hehehe.

----------


## quangkhanh

Em mới tham gia diễn đàn ,được giao lưu vối Bác Nam em rất thich và rất ngưỡng mộ Bác, dân diy dám nghĩ dám làm tinh em cũng vậy Bác ah, khoảng này em trả tiền ngu cũng hơi bị nhiều, giờ có trả thêm tí nữa chăc cũng không sao. Em mới tậu được con nguồn plasma nội địa 150a pana ,thấy em nó đẹp quá mà cắt tay không thì phí quá nên lam em cnc cho em nó xứng tầm. Bác Nam ở sg hay đau vậy bác?

----------


## TLP

Em vào cổ vũ bác chủ!?.Bao giờ e có đk em cũng đu theo 1 con Plasma cỡ 6000x3000. :Big Grin: .Chúc bác chủ thành công! :Cool:

----------


## Nam CNC

tui ở Sài Gon , đừng có nói con nguồn plasma đó mua ở quốc lộ 1 cho con kênh ấy nhé !!! cuối năm thấy nó nhưng chẳng hiểu biết gì về plasma nên chẳng dám sờ.

----------


## Tuấn

Em mới lắp thanh răng, bánh răng có 1 lần, hỏng bét vì chưa đủ trình, đành tháo ra dây xích sắt. Từ đấy đến giờ chưa dám lắp lại lần nào.

Cơ khí có 2 kiểu, lắp cho tự lựa hoặc cưỡng bức không cho chạy sai.

Khung X bác chủ làm bằng tôn 3 ly thì chắc là cho nó tự lựa rồi.

----------


## terminaterx300

> tui ở Sài Gon , đừng có nói con nguồn plasma đó mua ở quốc lộ 1 cho con kênh ấy nhé !!! cuối năm thấy nó nhưng chẳng hiểu biết gì về plasma nên chẳng dám sờ.


nguồn đó cũng ngon nhưng đục lỗ thua xa bọn Mỹ  :Frown:

----------


## quangkhanh

Sau khi nghe các cao thủ cho y kiến chac vài hôm nữa em mần cái vụ dây đai song mã một moto tới đâu tính tới đó. 
Cám ơn anh em rất nhiều.
À cái nguồn em mua ở ql1 Bác Nam ah ,lột đồ em nó đẹp như NT vậy bác ah hehee...Vê em nó đỏng đảnh quá trời . Nay thì ổn rùi Bác.

----------


## quangkhanh

NguồnLúc đầu thì thua nhưng giờ thì chưa biết Biết  ah. Em hiện đang sài súng otc d12000 thấy cũng ok lắm.lúc đầu em vô sg là đi mua hyperthem 105 nhưng thây em này đẹp và giá cả cũng chấp nhận đươc nên cưới em về luôn,vì theo em nghĩ em nó sẽ dễ nuôi hơn em hyperthem ..,,

----------


## quangkhanh

Em bổ sung thêm là em nó 150a hiệu suất lam việc 100/100 đấy bác ah...

----------


## CKD

Quan trọng là chủ thớt muốn làm máy để làm gì:
- làm chuyển giao hay tự dùng.
- làm phục vụ mục đích chính là gì?
2 yếu tố trên ảnh hưởng nhiều đến thiết kế, thi công và làm chênh lệch chi phí cũng khá nhiều.

Xác định rỏ mục đích, yêu cầu thì mới có lời khuyên chính xác được.
Vụ 1 con dẫn động hoặc song mã đều có lợi hại riêng. Quan trọng cho vụ này là năng lực xử lý và thiết bị dùng là gì.

----------


## quangkhanh

Chào Bác CKD .
 Máy em mục đích sử dụng là phục vụ cho chính công việc của xưởng em , mà cv bên em là sản xuất và gia công.
 Còn vụ năng lực sử lí về điện em thuộc dạng gà, cơ khí đó là cv em kiém sữa cho con em,
Thiết bị dùng phần điện em muốn dùng ac servo hang nội địa misu hay yaskawa ... Vì em ko thích sài đồ Tàu.
Rất mong đuoc Bác chỉ giáo.
Cám ơn anh em rất nhiều.

----------


## CKD

Vậy trước khi bàn vào chi tiết mình xin hỏi thêm. 
- Đầu tiên mình xin hỏi bác chủ đã tìm hiểu về servo chưa? Hiểu thế nào về servo? Các yêu cầu tối thiểu cho việc sử dụng như đấu nối, cài đặt param, tuning?
- Kế đến là controller là mach3 hoặc loại nào khác.
- Có trang bị THC, có cắt oxy-fuel?
- Mục đích, yêu cầu là độ dày min-max, dung sai chấp nhận được?

Vì bác chủ làm cơ khí nên mình tin cơ khí sẽ vượt qua dể dàng. Còn phần điện e sẽ gặp nhiều khó khăn.

Còn về thiết bị thì với mình đồ mới của tàu vẫn hơn đồ cũ của nhật. Quan trọng là mình mua gì và dùng thế nào.

----------


## quangkhanh

Cám ơn Bác CKD quan tâm tới bài viết ,
Như đã nói bên trên, phần điện em không rành về ac servo ,cũng như mach 3 và máy tính.
  Em dự định gắn THC độc lập của robot3t, còn moto vẫn sài đồ Nhật cũ Bác ạ.chiều dày vật liệu thì max, min nguồn 150a cho cắt bao nhiêu em cắt bấy nhiêu.
   Bác CKD ah nếu em làm máy đễ chuyển giao như em hiểu biêt về phần điện cho hai con moto thì em ko lên diẽn dan đễ nhờ AE tư vấn đâu Bác ah.
Cám ơn mọi người.

----------


## CKD

Bạn có chuyển giao hay không thì trên diễn đàn này không phân biệt đâu. Mình hỏi vì với mình chuyển giao và tự dùng nó ảnh hưởng đến quan điểm thiết kế và sử dụng vật tư. VD nếu chuyển giao thì.. hoặc tự dùng thì sao cũng được.
- Vật tư nên sử dụng mới và đồng bộ sẽ thuận tiện hơn cho việc bảo trì sửa chữa về sau.
- Khung máy phải đảm bảo cả độ cứng và có chút thẩm mỹ.
- Tính năng phải đơn giản hiệu quả trong sử dụng

Tự dùng thì thoải mái hơn vì không hài lòng có thể nâng cấp, nhỡ hỏng hóc có thể nằm chờ tìm vật tư linh kiện thay thế.

Trở lại vấn đề nhu cầu của bác chủ. Mình sẽ hạn chế việc so sánh vì có quá nhiều thông tin đôi khi khó đưa ra quyết định. Mỗi phương án đều có ưu/nhược điểm riêng. Mình sẽ nêu vài nhược điểm để bác chủ liệu bề khác phục hoặc chuẩn bị đối phó.

Nhắc lại theo lời bác chủ thì không rành về cả servo lẫn mach3.
- servo để vận hành chính xác đòi hỏi phải tuning (cài param). Việc này khá phức tạp (dù có software hổ trợ), độ phức tạp càng tăng nếu đời thiết bị càng cũ và vận tốc/gia tốc vận hành càng cao. Mà plasma đòi hỏi điều này.
- Song mã rất khó đồng bộ hoạt động giữa 2 motor 2 bên nếu controller không hổ trợ. Chưa nói servo sẽ là nhược điểm lớn nhất cho vụ này.
- Truyền lap qua 2 bên thì cơ khí phức tạp hơn.

----------


## kametoco

gửi bác chủ 1 số hình ảnh tham khảo (hình của 1 bác e kết bạn trên fb có tên là CNC advance)

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## CKD

CNC advance có nhiều năm kinh nghiệm dùng dây đay. Không chỉ plasma mà còn router.
Tuy nhiên CNC Advance chỉ dùng đồ mới, và gu hypertherm & panasonic thì phải.

----------


## kametoco

e thấy CNC Advance sản xuất kiểu máy plasma như hình trên rất nhiều mà hình như không có dùng bộ THC

----------


## quangkhanh

Anh em cho minh hỏi,cùng cơ cấu như hình Bác kametoco gửi áp dụng vào máy 6m dung sai có nhiều ko vậy (máy sài dây đai).
  Cám ơn mọi người.

----------


## haminhduc

http://www.dynatorch.com/superb/clic...-information/#

----------


## CKD

Mình có hỏi là bác chủ muốn dung sai bao nhiêu? Chạy chạy chủ yếu tấm dày bao nhiêu nhưng vẫn chưa nhận được câu trả lời thoả đáng. Lấy gì mà ý kiến ý cò.

----------


## quangkhanh

Em không rành về máy cnc nhưng theo em mong muốn là hành trình 6m dung sai 1mm là  được .

----------


## haminhduc

1mm thì qua thoải mái. nhưng mà e cắt lỗ dưới 16 chưa bao giờ được đẹp. e dùng nguồn vic to của mỹ( hệ thanh răng bánh răng)

----------


## CKD

Bản thân vết cắt plasma đã có thể tạo dung sai 1mm rồi (tuỳ theo nguồn cắt), dung sai trên tổng chiều dài còn khó xác định hơn.
Mình có setup máy dài 9m và cuối cùng là không đủ khã năng kết luận dung sai bi nhiêu. Lý do là mình không có dụng cụ đo đủ chính xác để đo. Mình có dùng nhiều thước kéo khác nhau và mỗi thước cho một kết quả. Bí quá lấy các thước xo với nhau thấy có sai số tới vài mm. Bó tay, xác định độ chính xác theo lòng tin.

----------


## CKD

Độ chính xác yêu cầu được xác định theo nhu cầu sử dụng. Trước giờ dùng thước đo đo vạch vạch mà ok thì lo gì.

----------


## quangkhanh

Em thấy nguồn nhật noi địa máy sài dây đai cắt lỗ tròn 6li tôn 3li rất ok bác CKD ah, còn 1li em mong muốn là "hành trình 6m "đó Bác. .

----------


## quangkhanh

Vấn đề kiểm tra có rất nhiều cách, vd bác cho chạy tới và lui nhiều đường thẳng bằng nhau dùng 1 thước đo la ok hay cho chạy hình chữ nhật hết khổ máy đo xem có sai hay ko thì biết liền mà....

----------


## CKD

Thì như đã nói ở trên. Bác chủ dùng cách gì để xác định 6m dài đúng sai thế nào.
Các loại thước thông dụng đo độ dài đều có sai số khá lớn. Nếu có khã năng đo đạt thì việc kiểm tra và khống chế dung sai có thể làm được dù là dây đay hay thanh răng.
Dung sai này ở mức lý thuyết và không tính đến mức ảnh hưởng của độ nghiên vết cắt cững như ảnh hưởng chiều cắt (vì nó phụ thuộc chất lượng nguồn & torch cắt). Vậy nên theo kinh nghiệm riêng mình nói dung sai vết cắt đã khoảng 1mm rồi. Với nguồn kém thì dung sai này khủng hơn nhiều.

----------


## quangkhanh

Bác Đức sài nguồn victor bao nhiêu A tuổi thọ bét cắt cao không,giá bao nhiêu bộ vậy bác

----------


## CKD

> Vấn đề kiểm tra có rất nhiều cách, vd bác cho chạy tới và lui nhiều đường thẳng bằng nhau dùng 1 thước đo la ok hay cho chạy hình chữ nhật hết khổ máy đo xem có sai hay ko thì biết liền mà....


Ý mình nói ở đây, tất nhiên không bao gồm việc máy chạy lặp tự tạo dung sai vì độ rơ nếu có không đến mức ấy. Nếu không mất bước mà chạy tới lui sai tới 1mm thì giàn cơ này không dùng được rồi.

Việc xác định dung sai tổng thể vì dây đay khi căng có độ giãn dài nhất định. Thanh răng khi ghép có khoảng hở nhất định. Do đó ngoài thông số setup theo lý thuyết tính toán cần phải hiệu chỉnh theo chiều dài thực tế.

Còn nếu đã cân chỉnh máy mà chỉ đúng với thước mẫu chợ trời thì chịu.. thà tính lý thuyết rồi chính xác theo lòng tin còn hơn.

----------


## terminaterx300

muốn cắt chuẩn còn phụ thuộc nhiều yếu tối, thanh răng hay dây đai nếu ráp đúng dung sai tính bằng dem, nên chủ thớt khỏi lo lắng.

còn dung sai cắt gọt thì còn phụ thuộc vào kinh nghiệm thực tế cắt như thế nào rồi làm ra 1 bảng chart từ đó mà áp dụng.

----------


## quangkhanh

Bác CKD nói chính xác, em đang ngai vấn đề dây đai sài 1vong kín cho máy 6m thì chiều dài gần13m khống chế không tốt thì dung sai rất lớn.

----------


## haminhduc

> Bác Đức sài nguồn victor bao nhiêu A tuổi thọ bét cắt cao không,giá bao nhiêu bộ vậy bác


E dùng nguồn 120a. Bép xịn giá 215k một bộ. Nói chung dùng khá ok. E chưa dùng nguồn hypertherm nên chưa đánh giá khách quan được. Năm nay e định dựng một con 2mx 4m đùng dây đai. Sử dụng 2 servo pana 750. Dùng dây đai.

----------


## haminhduc

Dùng nguồn victor điện cực khá bền. Nhưng lỗ bép nhanh méo. Vì vậy lúc mới thay bép cắt lỗ rất đẹp. Chạy được vài chục mét là bắt đầu không còn được đẹp nữa. Do lúc cắt nóng quá nên lỗ bị biến dạng. Nói chung là dùng plasma được cái nhanh. Cắt dưới 10mm thì mạch cắt khá ỏk.tên 10mm thì nhìn thấy đường cắt bị nghiêng

----------

CNC FANUC

----------


## haminhduc

Vấn đề dùng dây đai e thấy cũng không có vấn đề gì. Máy laser hoặc các máy in người ta vẫn dùng dây đai mà chạy vẫn ok. Chủ yếu là mua dây đai lõi thép hoặc dây xin thì cũng chạy được vài năm. Bên e chuyên máy in. Có con máy heidenberg động cơ trục chính là servo 21kw cũng dùng dây đai mà.

----------


## quangkhanh

Cám ơn bác vì lúc trước em định cưới em victor 120a nhưng thấy em nó nhẹ kg quá mà công suất cao vậy em ngai nên rước em 150apana nặng trên 100kg có két nước làm mát điện cực sài yên tâm hơn em mập có bỏ đói cũng không sao hehe....

----------


## quangkhanh

Vấn đề là hành trình 6m chứ 3m đỗ lại thì em không ngại

----------


## haminhduc

Có két nước thì ok. Nhưng vấn đề vật tư thì khó không bác. e cũng đang muốn mua loại có két nước nhưng ngại vật tư quá

----------


## haminhduc

Bao nhiêu mét cũng ok. Chủ yếu là do bác canh chỉnh ra sao thôi. E dùng ray trượt 25 . Ăn khớp bánh răng và thanh răng tự lựa lò xo. Chạy chuẩn lắm. Cắt hình vuông 100x100 đo bằng thước kẹp thấy ko sai

----------


## quangkhanh

Máy em máy nội địa về muốn súng nào thì gắn,sunshi giải nhiệt nước hay otc d12000 đều đươc hết bác ah

----------


## Nam CNC

cắt plasma mà 100x100 mà không sai luôn .... ghê quá vậy !!! khâm phục.

----------


## Tuấn

> Bác CKD nói chính xác, em đang ngai vấn đề dây đai sài 1vong kín cho máy 6m thì chiều dài gần13m khống chế không tốt thì dung sai rất lớn.


Em tra độ giãn nở của dây đai thì thấy họ chém dư lày : http://www.rrg.de/fileadmin/kataloge...tzschienen.pdf

Đại khái là dây đai chạy rùi nó ma sát, kéo căng này nọ nó sinh nhiệt, nó dãn dài ra, cứ 1000m dây mà nhiệt độ tăng 10 độ C thì em nó dãn ra 2mm. Vậy túm lại với chiều dài 13m thì em nghĩ sai số 1mm bác không cần lo lắng nhiều đâu ạ

----------


## haminhduc

> cắt plasma mà 100x100 mà không sai luôn .... ghê quá vậy !!! khâm phục.


E ko hiểu ý bác lắm. Tóm lại cắt bản mã 100x100 trên 1 tờ tôn e đo tất cả đề giống nhau. Ko bị xiên. Đo bằng thước kẹp. Máy của em bán rồi. Không thì e cũng quay clíp cho bác xem.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## quangkhanh

Cám ơn Anh em nhiều.
Vậy phần cơ khí xem như đã xong.
 Phần điện em muốn Trục y sai moto servo 1.5kw kéo trực tiếp ,moto truc X 750w .truc y em nặng khoảng 80kg.vậy có ổn không.
Rất mong đươc Anh Em chỉ giáo.
Cám ơn mọi người

----------


## haminhduc

Bác mua cái nguồn ở đâu vạy. Chỉ em cái

----------


## haminhduc

80kg có vẻ nặng quá. E nnghĩ nên giảm đi. Khoảng 30kg là đẹp. Nặng quá động năng lớn nên không tốt. Khi đảo chiều gây rung động

----------


## haminhduc

Bác nên sài qua hộp số cho nó lành

----------


## quangkhanh

Em hiện giờ chưa biết chỗ nao cung cấp moto ac servo và bảo kê em vụ đấu nối và cài đặt, mong mọi người chỉ giúp.

----------


## haminhduc

Trục x e nghĩ bác sài nhôm hệ cho nó nhẹ. Ko phải phay hoặc taro. E nghĩ đây là giải pháp tối ưu

----------


## quangkhanh

Em muốn sài trực tiếp dung sai sẽ giảm xuống. Nếu không đươc thì giảm xuông bằng dây đai cũng chưa muộn.

----------


## haminhduc

Bác mua yasakawa e chỉ bác cách sài. Hoặc minas a4. E đang sài 2 loại này. Yasakawa dùng sigma2 hoặc 3

----------


## haminhduc

Dùng đai thì kéo qua 1 cấp là ok

----------


## quangkhanh

Hai con moto như trên hàng đẹp nay giá khoang bao nhiêu một con mua được Bác biết chổ nào cung cấp Bác giới thiệu em với . 
Cám ơn Bác nhiều.

----------


## haminhduc

Nguồn bác mua ở đâu thế. Bao nhiêu xiền. Chỉ em phát

----------


## haminhduc

750 khoảng gần chục. Hàng đẹp đấy. Còn 1,5 e ko biết. Ở hà nội thì ra hàng cháo hỏi a hiệp. Hoạec a huy ở hồ con rùa

----------


## haminhduc

Sài gòn có a Vương thì phải

----------


## quangkhanh

Em mua nguồn ở qlo 1 đó bác. Luôn cả súng là 60tr, súng otc củ dây dài 16m. Bác ơ sg hay đâu?

----------


## haminhduc

E ở hn. Sg thì hôm nào qua xem máy vậy. Nguồn 150a hả bác. Bác cắt thử chưa

----------


## quangkhanh

Nguồn 150a , cắt tay thử đứt 60mm ,còn máy thì chờ thôi.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Nguồn 150a , cắt tay thử đứt 60mm ,còn máy thì chờ thôi.


nguồn 120A daihen OTC D12000 cắt dc 45mm, con này 150A thì 60mm là chuẩn oài, nhưng phải có lỗ mồi hoặc cắt từ rìa, chứ tự đục lỗ thì toi béc  :Big Grin:

----------


## quangkhanh

Em chưa cắt máy ,nghe mọi ngừoi nói nguồn 150a cắt cnc đẹp chĩ 30mm.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Em chưa cắt máy ,nghe mọi ngừoi nói nguồn 150a cắt cnc đẹp chĩ 30mm.


cắt đẹp khác cắt được  :Wink: 

dày quá tốc độ chắc hơn oxy gas nhiêu mà phải đầu từ lớn lên thua  :Cool:

----------


## quangkhanh

Thấy em nó đẹp nên cưới về , chứ bên em cũng thi thoảng mới cắt dày ,thông thương khoảng 16mm đổ lại thôi bác ah.

----------


## inhainha

> Hai con moto như trên hàng đẹp nay giá khoang bao nhiêu một con mua được Bác biết chổ nào cung cấp Bác giới thiệu em với . 
> Cám ơn Bác nhiều.


Tranh thủ quảng cáo xíu. Bác cần servo thì ghé chỗ mình nhé. Sắp về mấy loại này bác tham khảo thử http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/54...vo-Servo/page3

----------


## quangkhanh

Bác haminhduc cho em xin sdt nha,có vài điều em cần thọ giáo Bác.

----------


## quangkhanh

Chào mọi người .
Em đang cần gia công bánh răng cho dây dai S8M,không biết chỗ nào gia công,Có ai biết chỗ nào gia công xin chĩ giúp.
Cám ơn mọi ngừoi nhiều.

----------


## kametoco

dây đai S8m bác mua ở đâu, e thì muốn mua loại dây đai nào có bán sẵn puley để gắn vô motor, e cũng đang tìm mua đồ dựng máy plasma

----------


## quangkhanh

Em cũng dang tìm puly rồi mua dây đai.bác ở đâu?

----------


## kametoco

e ở Kon Tum, tuần sau e bắt đầu làm khung trc, dc thì e với bác cùng làm rồi trao đổi cho vui

----------


## quangkhanh

Vật tư chuẩn bị tới đâu rồi, mình chờ chuẩn bị đủ vật tư mới làm khung,

----------


## Diyodira

Hi cả nhà đầu xuân, cầu chúc mọi người mạnh khỏe và tài lộc sung túc cả năm.

Với chút kinh nghiệm của mình thì khuyên bác chủ nên suy nghĩ thật kỹ trước khi làm dự an khủng này, vì nó khg thích hợp với DIY.
Thanks

----------

Nam CNC, Tuấn

----------


## quangkhanh

Cám on bác diyodira đã cho lời khuyên.Bác có thể nói cụ thể hơn em sẽ gặp khó khăn khi thực hiện vụ này ntn?

----------


## Tuấn

Tết nhất, đầu năm mới không ai muốn bàn lùi, mất vui cả bác chủ ạ. Nhưng con máy bác định dựng với những yêu cầu bác đưa ra thì quá là khủng.

Em cũng có dã tâm chế một con máy plasma phủ bi 3m x 1,8m, tốc độ bằng 1/4 con của bác mà em dành ra gần 2 năm tìm hiểu, chế thử một con máy phay mini hành trình chỉ có 500x800 để lấy kinh nghiệm, đến chiều hôm qua mới phay thử được lên miếng gỗ bác ạ.

Trong những người chế máy cnc ở khu vực Hà nội mà em quen biết, không chắc có ai đủ trình để làm 1 con máy như bác yêu cầu đâu ạ.

----------


## quangkhanh

Bác Tuấn khiêm tốn quá. Theo em nghĩ vấn đề khó của em là phần điện chứ phần cơ khí thì em không ngại. Nên em chọn giải pháp phần diện càng đơn giản càng tốt ( em chạy song mã 1 moto , truc z sài THC độc lập) phần điều khiển chỉ 2 con moto XY,  cân chinh tuning em nghi sẽ dễ hơn. 
 Em đang kiếm con ac servo nhỏ về ngâm cứu trước .

----------


## CKD

Thật ra thì với kích thước ấy cho máy plasma không có nhiều vấn đề quá khó để không thể vượt qua. Hay nói đơn giản dể hiểu là còn dể hơn máy phay gỗ.

Máy đơn giản 2x7m thường chuyển giao trong khoảng gần 300 củ (chưa có nguồn). Máy làm gần chuẩn cho công nghiệp thì đắt hơn khoảng gấp đôi.
Máy tự làm thì thấp hơn nhiều vì chẵng tính công cán, chẵng bảo hành, chẵng hướng dẫn & trách nhiệm bla bla..

Nhưng thấy bác chủ đặt ra vài yêu cầu mà với bản thân mình thấy khó lòng vượt qua được nên chẵng dám ý kiến thêm (không dám ý kiến vì vượt sức chứ chẵng dấu diếm làm gì). Để đất cho những cao thủ bậc cao hơn vào góp ý.

----------


## Gamo

CKD dấu nghề, bữa nào viết bài hướng dẫn làm máy plasma CNC đi :x :x :x

----------


## Diyodira

> Bác Tuấn khiêm tốn quá. Theo em nghĩ vấn đề khó của em là phần điện chứ phần cơ khí thì em không ngại. Nên em chọn giải pháp phần diện càng đơn giản càng tốt ( em chạy song mã 1 moto , truc z sài THC độc lập) phần điều khiển chỉ 2 con moto XY,  cân chinh tuning em nghi sẽ dễ hơn. 
>  Em đang kiếm con ac servo nhỏ về ngâm cứu trước .



chào bác chủ, cơ khí cũng năm bảy loại, không phải giỏi cơ khí là làm được tất, đặc biệt với cnc, suy nghĩ đúng-lý thuyết đúng là một chuyện, khi làm xong cho chạy lại là chuyện hoàn toàn khác, đây là em nói riêng cho chế cnc plasma, với lại em thấy bác chọn toàn giải pháp khó, làm máy chạy được khác với chạy đạt nhé,  em xin nêu một số vấn đề thực tế theo suy nghĩ của bác: 
- dây đai cho hành trình lớn-trục láp vi sai cho trục x: như nhiều bác đã nói, dây đai chỉ phù hợp hành trình 3m trở lại, còn vụ trục láp vi sai cho trục x thì em thấy rất ok nếu truyền động bằng thanh răng, còn với dây đai phải có kinh nghiệm, vì do thấy nó dễ-đơn giản nên không có gì phải cảnh giác, và đặc biệt dùng càng lâu càng chết nếu làm không đúng, vậy khuyên bác nên dùng truyền động một bên cũng chuẩn rồi.   
- motor servo công suất lớn không cần hộp số: bác và em đều suy nghĩ đúng, nhưng trải qua rồi mới biết, thôi thì chỉ cần 750w + giảm tốc 1:5 -> 1:10 là quá đủ, khuyên bác nên dùng step cũng ổn.

DIY theo quan niệm của em là phải làm chủ được mình, hạn chế lệ thuộc mọi thứ, vì DIY nó còn thay đổi, nâng cấp v.v..., và đặc biệt là mình phải thăng hoa với sản phẩm của mình, chứ đừng để dự án là mối lo, cục nợ hoặc "ngâm không thể cứu" thì không gọi là DIY. 

dù gì đi nữa thì nếu có điều kiện em ủng hộ bác hãy hành động, vì không bổ ngang cũng bổ dọc, với sự tự tin của mình thì em nghĩ bác sẽ thành công  :Smile: 

thannks

----------

Gamo, Nam CNC, TLP

----------


## quangkhanh

Mình rất cám ơn mọi người.theo mình có làm mới biết. Em cũng xác định trường hợp xấu nhất là dây đai không dùng được thì lúc đó chuyển sang thanh răng bánh răng mà chiến thôi. Theo dự toán của bác CKD em nhẩm di nhẩm lại thấy vẫn còn lời chán.DiY có cái sướng và khổ của nó, em hiện đang ở tĩnh nên em cần chuẩn bị cho đầy đủ thông tin mọi thứ rồi chiến thôi.
Cụ gamo nói mỗi tội đúng.....hehe

----------


## CKD

> CKD dấu nghề, bữa nào viết bài hướng dẫn làm máy plasma CNC đi :x :x :x


Cái lão này chém gió tầm bậy. Bác chủ đưa ra mấy nhu cầu mà với mình là bất khả thi, hoặc nếu đạt được thì phải qua nhiều thăng trầm, có khi lợi bất cập hại vì tháo ra tháo vô, thay phương án.
- Việc đầu tiên là dung sai. Máy DIY plasma khác xa với máy cnc laser công nghiệp. Chi phi đầu tư một trời một vực. Dung sai có 2 dạng là tương đối và tuyệt đối. Dù thế nào.. e 1mm là khó mà đạt so với những dự tính từ đầu tới giờ. Dung sai tương đối còn lớn hơn nữa, cái này lại phụ thuộc rất nhiều yếu tố liên quan.
- Kế tiếp là bác chủ muốn dùng servo. Dùng được servo thì sướng quá chứa lo gì. Nhưng servo không cân chỉnh đúng vận hành sẽ có nhiều vấn đề. Khi mà máy phải vận hành với biên tốc độ thay đổi nhiều với giá tốc lớn (tốc độ vận hành từ vài trăm đến vài nghìn mm/phút.)

----------


## quangkhanh

Từ đàu tới giờ mình  đươc Anh Em trên diễn đàn cho rất nhiều ý kiến . Mình cảm giác plasma chay không tải ở tốc độ 15-20.000mm/ ph gần như là ko được . Trong khi đó có nguoi lam chay con cao hơn, mà tui nói thiệt nguoi làm plasma chay được vậy thì tui thấy rất nhiều .
Tui nghi tham gia dđ cởi mở, hoc hỏi.Máy bác nào là sợ tốn, nào là sợ không đuợc
Mình cũng vật tư như họ có khác gì đâu ,mà họ được xem là "chuyên nghiệp" còn mình là gi????
Như tui đã nói trên sẽ làm servo một tháng ko được thì một năm... 
Cám ơn Anh Em rất nhiều

----------


## quangkhanh

Theo kinh nghiệm các Anh Em như mấy plasma như em mong muôn và cơ cấu là trục Y song mã 1moto truc Z Dùng THC độc lập . Thì phần điện chiếm bao nhiêu % của máy ?
Cám ơn mọi người.

----------


## Nam CNC

tui thấy từ ban đầu bạn đã dự định làm như thế nào và muốn làm ra sao rồi , việc mở chuyên mục hi vọng tìm được anh em cùng suy nghĩ và đồng ý điều đó với bạn thôi . Bạn đã vững cơ khí , bạn biết người làm được cái máy chạy nhanh như bạn mong muốn , theo em cách nhanh nhất làm được cái máy mình muốn là tới nói chuyện thẳng với ông đó và xin ông đó chỉ dẫn luôn là xong. 


Việc ông ấy đồng ý chứng tỏ việc ấy quá dễ và như thế là thuận lợi rất lớn , biết đâu chừng bạn làm được và cho anh em thấy để mở mang được cái đầu u mê cố chấp , còn việc ông ấy chưa đồng ý thì chắc có lẽ ông ấy muốn bạn tốn học phí và tốn thời gian để bạn biết nó có khó thế nào , có có cái giá rất đắt như thế nào.

----------


## TLP

Sau nhiều thời gian ngồi ngâm cái CNC Plasma(e chưa làm máy nha,ngồi ngâm lý thuyết không. :Big Grin: ).Thì e cũng có cái ý tưởng thế này:
-Chơi thanh răng,bánh răng,2 trục y để trục x nhẹ hơn,ổn định hơn.Chứ 1 trục y sợ trục x phải to mới vững đc.
-2 con servo 400w(3000v/p) qua hộp số 1:10,bánh răng 1.25 20 răng chắc cũng đc 20m/p(theo lý thuyết. :Big Grin: ).Chắc cũng cân đc trục x tầm 150kg.(Lý thuyết thì nó cân đc nhiều hơn nhiều. :Big Grin: )
-Trục X nên dùng tôn dày 1 xíu cỡ 6 ly chẳng hạn,3mm bác hàn không sợ nó kéo móp méo ak!.
-Em thì thích máy cái máy của Multicam,đặc biệt là con 6000 series. :Cool: .Nhìn ảnh,với xem cái file pdf của nó chắc cũng copy đc phần nào. :Embarrassment: .

----------


## sieunhim

Em nghĩ sau cmt của bác chủ chắc chả có ai tư vấn thêm gì cho bác nữa. Nếu bác ko sợ tốn ko sợ không được thì cứ làm đi rồi biết
Cái chữ "chuyên nghiệp" bác nói nó ở nhiều cấp lắm bác ah và những ng làm được như bác nói bác có thử hỏi xem họ đã phải bỏ ra bao nhiêu công sức - tiền bạc để trả học phí mới được vậy không. Cái cảm giác của bác sẽ khiến bác mất nhiều học phí hơn thôi.
AE trên 4rum cũng chỉ là dựa vào yêu cầu, khả năng của bác để tư vấn thôi, những cái họ sợ chí ít cũng là những điều ae vấp phải nên mới nói còn ai chưa qua mà dám phán như đúng rồi không.

Xin lỗi mọi ng e cũng chả hiểu gì về cnc nhưng đọc cmt thấy tiếc cho những gì ae đã chia sẻ nên nhảy vào cmt bậy bạ các bác thông củm

----------


## quangkhanh

Chắc phải làm vậy đó bác Nam ah.
Cám ơn bác nhiều.

----------


## CKD

Việc bác chủ chỉ tin vào sản phẩm G7, dùng servo để chạy nhanh hay chuyên nghiệp là chuyện cá nhân. Mọi người tham gia chỉ là ý kiến chủ quan của mỗi người.
Việc quyết định là tuỳ ở bác chủ. Anh em trên này thêm chút bớt chút cũng vì nghĩ cho bác chủ.

Nói về chuyên nghiệp hay nghiệp dư chưa phải là tất cả nhưng nó có ảnh hưởng nhất định đến kết quả. Và chắc chắn trước khi trở thành chuyên nghiệp thì họ cũng là nghiệp dư. Thời gian để trở thành chuyên nghiệp có thể vài tháng thậm chí vài năm cũng chưa xong. Chi phí để được gọi chuyên nghiệp ít ai có thể đo đếm chính xác được.

Ngay từ những phản hồi đầu tiên, đọc tới đây thì có cảm giác như ai khích lệ bác chủ thì tốt. Còn lại các ý kiến trái chiều thì cảm giác như đang dìm hàng hay sợ bác chủ làm được thành đối thủ hay chi đó. Hơi buồn cười nếu thật có nghĩ vậy.

Tuy là trên diễn đàn này ít người chia sẽ máy plasma tự trồng nhưng số người tự trồng được và đang gặt lúa với nó cũng hơi nhiều. Điều đó chứng tỏ plasma hay router thì nó cũng là cnc như mọi máy cnc diy mà thôi. Quan điểm riêng là plasma còn dể thành công hơn router nhiều.
Còn tốc độ vận hành thì như đã nói trong khoảng vài trăm đến vài nghìn mm/phút. Còn không tải á.. vô tư, máy mình chạy 25,000mm/min. Có thể nâng cao hơn nữa mà thấy không cần thiết.
Còn thanh răng/bánh răng hay dây đay? Song mã hay dùng lap truyền? Cái nào cũng có ưu & nhược điểm riêng hết. Đôi khi thiết kế máy không phải chỉ quan tâm đến ưu nhược của thiết bị, giải pháp mà điều kiện & môi trường sử dụng mới là yếu tố quyết định.

Chúc bác chủ thành công và sớm đạt được những điều mình muốn.

----------


## CNC FANUC

> Theo kinh nghiệm các Anh Em như mấy plasma như em mong muôn và cơ cấu là trục Y song mã 1moto truc Z Dùng THC độc lập . Thì phần điện chiếm bao nhiêu % của máy ?
> Cám ơn mọi người.


Ko có kinh nghiệm nhưng theo em 1 máy tốt thì chi phí cho phần cơ khoảng 25-35%, phần điện khoảng 25-15%. Phần còn lại là kinh nghiệm, tam huyết, và chat xám

----------


## Gamo

Ui, bác nói thiếu rồi, túi tiền 50% nữa bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Cuối cùng thì bác chủ quyết thế nào nhỉ (ngoài servo và song mã 1 motor).
- Dẫn động dây đay hay thanh răng?
- Các cấu kiện X, Y?

Vì bác chủ đã cương quyết với các phương án. Do đó mình chỉ xin nhắc thêm vài điều có ảnh hưởng nhiều đến thiết kế mà từ đầu đến giờ chưa được đào tới.
- Máy 150A có thể đục tốt tới gần 40mm. Tạm chắc cú là 30mm. Phôi khổ lớn 2x6m x30mm rất nặng. Do đó phải tính luôn các rủi ro khi vận chuyển phôi.
- Môi trường làm việc rất bụi (bụi kim loại) và ẩm vì có nước. Cần có phương án bảo vệ hợp lý cho các cấu kiện và thiết bị kim loại. Bỏ qua cũng chẵng sao.. chỉ là giảm nhanh tuổi thọ.
- Nguồn nghĩa địa công suất lớn (dù trước đó vẫn nằm trên cnc) là nguồn gây nhiễu khủng khiếp (thiết bị điện tử đời sau rất nhạy cảm), bản thân đánh giá nó khiếp hơn nguồn chị na. Do đó cần có phương án lọc nhiểu và cách ly hiệu quả. Cái này có thể gây hậu quả nghiêm trọng vì có thể đưa cả hệ thống điện vào thùng rác.

----------


## terminaterx300

đừng có khai cái đục lỗ của máy plasma, cái này cực kì nghi ngờ và dễ hiểu lầm chết

đục tốt là như thế nào, đục được rồi vứt cái béc hay đục dc 10 lần .............. 

nguồn hypertherm powermax 125 khuyến cáo đục 25mm còn max200 chỉ dc 32mm nhưng đó là thằng hypertherm với cái đầu mỏ cắt thuộc hạng khủng.

còn nguồn chủ thớt này là pana 150A nhưng dùng mỏ cắt OTC, chắc Daihen OTC D-12000 ( 120A ), mỏ này đục dở tệ, chỉ dc cái water-cool nên duty 100% tốt hơn bà con thôi.

đục mà 25mm hao béc bà cố luôn dù rằng 120A cắt dc 60mm

----------


## quangkhanh

Em dự định làm giông con này
http://ngocvietcnc.com/themes/backen...iles/pasma.png
Còn giống ntn tới đâu tính tới đó.

----------


## terminaterx300

2x6m mà làm 1 khối thì hơi khó khăn, trong khi đó có cách đơn giản hơn là làm rời ra. vd như bên Sơn Vũ họ là thế này

có độ làm còn làm thân máy bằng bê tông nữa cơ.

khi cách li dc má bàn ( cực + ) ra khỏi khung máy cũng đỡ nhiễu phần nào.

di rời cũng dễ dàng, gia công từng cụm cũng dễ hơn

----------


## quangkhanh

Em mua về cũng chỉ thử cắt tay thôi, cắt máy em chưa thử,nên không biết,nhưng em thấy pilot phóng rất mạnh và dài hơn con d12000.

----------


## CNC FANUC

> Ui, bác nói thiếu rồi, túi tiền 50% nữa bác


Túi tiền 💰 là 100% để trả chi phí ( bao gồm vat tư và công sức) nha bác

----------


## Tuấn

> 2x6m mà làm 1 khối thì hơi khó khăn, trong khi đó có cách đơn giản hơn là làm rời ra. vd như bên Sơn Vũ họ là thế này
> 
> có độ làm còn làm thân máy bằng bê tông nữa cơ.
> 
> khi cách li dc má bàn ( cực + ) ra khỏi khung máy cũng đỡ nhiễu phần nào.
> 
> di rời cũng dễ dàng, gia công từng cụm cũng dễ hơn


Tầm như chủ thớt không căn chỉnh được con máy như thế này đâu bác.

----------


## quangkhanh

Máy bác Tuấn chạy thế nào rồi Bác?
Em đang tính vụ điện đóm lúc cân chĩnh rước thêm ông thầy cúng cho nó lành Bác ạ.

----------


## Tuấn

> Máy bác Tuấn chạy thế nào rồi Bác?
> Em đang tính vụ điện đóm lúc cân chĩnh rước thêm ông thầy cúng cho nó lành Bác ạ.


Vẫn chết phần điện bác ạ, phay thử thì cũng được, biến tần lắp ngoài thì nó chạy được, đầu biến tần vào bob thì nhiễu loạn xị ngậu. Lúc bấm thì nó không chạy ngay, lúc sau vui vui con sờ pín nó quay mới đểu.

 Chắc em phải tháo tủ điện ra làm lại.

Cái khung plasma em hàn xong, vứt ngoài trời được nửa năm rùi, nghĩ đến vụ căn ray dài 3m cho máy plasma mà em hãi. Cái tủ điện cho máy phay nhiễu chưa là gì so với plasma mà em còn làm mãi chưa xong. Nghĩ đến lúc lắp tủ cho plasma mà oải quá bác ạ.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Vẫn chết phần điện bác ạ, phay thử thì cũng được, biến tần lắp ngoài thì nó chạy được, đầu biến tần vào bob thì nhiễu loạn xị ngậu. Lúc bấm thì nó không chạy ngay, lúc sau vui vui con sờ pín nó quay mới đểu.
> 
>  Chắc em phải tháo tủ điện ra làm lại.
> 
> Cái khung plasma em hàn xong, vứt ngoài trời được nửa năm rùi, nghĩ đến vụ căn ray dài 3m cho máy plasma mà em hãi. Cái tủ điện cho máy phay nhiễu chưa là gì so với plasma mà em còn làm mãi chưa xong. Nghĩ đến lúc lắp tủ cho plasma mà oải quá bác ạ.


bt nhiễu thì có câu chống nhiễu trước bt ko, bt đời cũ hay mới mà nhiễu kinh thế

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, thế bác Biết Tuốt đâu rồi?

----------


## CKD

> đừng có khai cái đục lỗ của máy plasma, cái này cực kì nghi ngờ và dễ hiểu lầm chết


Hiểu lầm thật đó bác, do mình chém gió. Mục đích là muốn bác chủ cân nhắc làm khung cứng đế có thể chịu phôi nặng. Sau này vận hành giảm thiểu rủi ro.
Còn nếu nói nó thật sự chỉ vận hành tốt ở mức <20mm thì có thể bị nghĩ là mình dìm hàng (cảm thấy vậy, linh kiện của mình thuộc nhóm nhạy cảm).

Đục khấu hao pet đến mức nào... thì phải tính thời gian đục trong bao lâu mới thủng, áp lực & chất lượng khí cắt nữa. Cái đó thì tài liệu nó ghi rỏ rồi. Đâu có dám chém gió đâu.
Thực tế thì 120A tớ vẫn cố đục 25mm vô tư. Cắt xong vẫn lời sau khi trừ tất tần tật chi phí (khấu hao shield, electrod, v.v...). Vụ này không khuyến khích và khuyến cáo không nên làm theo. 65A thường cũng chỉ quất 3-4mm thôi. Khách hàng còn đang muốn đầu tư Max200 dù nhu cầu chỉ <20mm, tuy nhiên chi phí đầu tư & khấu hao chênh lệch nhiều quá.

Về pilot arc, là một trong những nguồn gây nguy hại nhất của plasma. Những nguồn mới sau này pilot arc chỉ đủ để i-on hoá không khí, tạo môi trường thuận lợi cho hình thành plasma. Những nguồn xịn đời cũ có thể đánh lửa cơ, kích relay đánh lửa bằng biến điện như xe máy vit lửa. Lửa cực mạnh nhưng điện áp cũng rất cao. Thời gian mồi plasma khá lâu. Đây là nguồn gây nhiễu áp và tĩnh điện lớn. Đủ để giết chết các linh kiện điện tử nhạy cảm.

----------


## Tuấn

> bt nhiễu thì có câu chống nhiễu trước bt ko, bt đời cũ hay mới mà nhiễu kinh thế


Bt mới toanh chưa dùng bác ạ, em đã lắp chống nhiễu, vỏ dây bọc giáp đều tiếp đất, bt tiếp đất, mấy cục lọc nhiễu cũng tiếp đất, máy tính, màn hình cũng tiếp đất, nguồn quái nào cũng lắp chống nhiễu rùi câu vào miếng đồng, chạy sợi dây 6mm ra bờ ao, cắm cây inox đặc phi 12 xuống bùn mấy mét rùi, còn đoạn máng điện từ máy ra tủ là chạy cùng nhau, có lẽ em phải làm lại, tách ra cho chạy riêng. Với lại mấy sợi đấu từ driver vào bob là chạy dây thường, không có giáp ạ.

----------


## Nam CNC

chắc BOB bèo nhèo , em chơi cái siêu bèo mà chẳng có cục chống nhiễu nào cả mà chẳng sao hohoho.

----------


## quangkhanh

Trước đây em có xem máy plasma cua người  quen,máy chạy dc servo drive ,THC độc lập của robot3t, nguồn plasma pana P80 . trong qua trình lắp và thử em thấy có nhiễu limit mỗi khi plasma đành lửa mồi.lúc đó cũng tìm và đua ra rất nhiều trường hợp nhưng không đúng. Sau đó tình cờ người đó thay lắp cầu chì pilot vô không còn nhiễu tí nào chạy ốn định tới giờ luôn. Máy đó không hề tiếp đất tí nào cả , cứ mỗi lần hiệu chỉnh thc ko đúng đầu cắt chạm mặt phôi lâu mới bị lúc đó chĩ viêc thay cầu chì là mọi viêc trở lại bình thường .

----------


## Diyodira

> Máy đó không hề tiếp đất tí nào cả .


xin tặng bác danh hiệu "thánh phán".

----------


## Diyodira

> Máy đó không hề tiếp đất tí nào cả .



cha này bày dại bác đó, có thể chả tiếp đất thẩm mỹ quá (dấu như mèo) nên không thấy.
còn không thì cha này là thiên tài, giỏi hơn tụi Mỹ, máy plasmacam của Mỹ sẽ không bảo hành nếu bạn không tiếp đất cho máy.

----------


## quangkhanh

Bác nghĩ Bác làm đươc con plasma có nghĩa là kiến thưc về plasma bác tới ĐĨNH  rồi chắc?
Vấn đề tui thấy sao nói vậy thui, còn tin hay không thì tuy Bác!

----------


## Diyodira

> Bác nghĩ Bác làm đươc con plasma có nghĩa là kiến thưc về plasma bác tới ĐĨNH  rồi chắc?
> Vấn đề tui thấy sao nói vậy thui, còn tin hay không thì tuy Bác!


nếu kiến thức về plasma của tôi tới đĩnh (như bác nghĩ) mà lại bỏ ngang không theo đuổi thì vô lý phải không, thực ra càng làm càng thấy mình nghèo kiến thức, mệt mỏi nên thôi.
hơn 10 năm làm thì mình chỉ có chút kinh nghiệm và đã chia sẽ hầu hết trên dđ rồi, bác thấy nó quá ít đúng không, nói cách khác là làm kỹ thuật thì nói cái gì phải chắc cái đó, nói có lương tâm, cái gì còn gà mờ thì phải tìm hiểu cho tới.
cụ thể vụ nối đất cho plasma, bác phán như vậy thì ai đọc sẽ lại lăn tăn dẫn tới xem thường vần đề này, mà theo tôi làm cncplasma thì tuyệt đối phải nối đất trước khi cho máy plasma chạy.
thanks

----------


## quangkhanh

Tuyệt đối nối đất trước khi cho plasma chạy. Đó là chuyện cá nhân của bác, vấn đề tôi nêu lên hoàn toàn là chinh xác , vì chính tôi lúc đó là người hỏi người lắp hệ điện sao không nối đất, họ noi là không cần vì nối không đúng có khi còn nhiểu hơn. Qua trao đổi bác một số vấn đề thì tôi cũng biết được kiến thức của bác thế nào rồi. 
Ah người lắp hệ điện đó là nhóm robot3t đó bác .

----------


## nhatson

> Tuyệt đối nối đất trước khi cho plasma chạy. Đó là chuyện cá nhân của bác, vấn đề tôi nêu lên hoàn toàn là chinh xác , vì chính tôi lúc đó là người hỏi người lắp hệ điện sao không nối đất, họ noi là không cần vì nối không đúng có khi còn nhiểu hơn. Qua trao đổi bác một số vấn đề thì tôi cũng biết được kiến thức của bác thế nào rồi. 
> Ah người lắp hệ điện đó là nhóm robot3t đó bác .


em nghĩ nối đất là tiêu chuẩn rồi
dĩ nhiên ko phải là nhất thiết phải nối mới ko sao, nhưng vì có sao nhiều hơn ko sao nên nó thành tiêu chuẩn

nhà cung cấp  của bác là chuyên gia rồi mà còn sợ nối không đúng là sao ta?
nối cho đúng là cần thiết và... cũng khá nheiu6 khê + tốn kém, việc ko tiếp đất cho đúng chẳng qua là .. chưa bị sao chưa cần, hạ giá thành + công cán, còn noise tè le... sẽ lại trở về với việc nối đất cho đúng

b.r

----------


## quangkhanh

Chính vì có sao nhiều tui mới trở thành thánh phán đó bác nhatson ah.

----------


## nhatson

hyperthem có hd, cứ thế mà làm thôi
https://www.hypertherm.com/Xnet/libr...file=HYP103900

----------


## quangkhanh

Họ nói không nhiễu thì không cần vì nếu có làm thì vật tư bên chủ đầu tư chịu. Mà thực tế là không nhiễu bác àh.

----------


## nhatson

> Chính vì có sao nhiều tui mới trở thành thánh phán đó bác nhatson ah.


em ko đồng ý, bác ko thể lấy việc ai đó làm đê phản bác 1 ý kiến đóng góp là ko thik hợp
nếu phản bác nên làm thí nghiệm chứng minh, hoặc tài liệu các hãng tbị cung cấp kèm theo
người mình làm việc ko chỉnh chu nên.. thật sự đem việc người này làm thuyết phục người khác khó 

còn chuyện nối ground, em ko đồng ý với việc ko nói, và cách trả lời của nhóm robo3t như bác nói ( nối sai còn nhiễu hơn, đội chuyên nghiệp mà lại sợ nối sai?)
nếu là em em sẽ sãn lòng nói cho đúng, nhưng cần có điểm tiếp đất tiêu chuẩn, và tính toán chi phí cho việc làm điểm tiếp đất , gải thích việc cần thiết của điểm tiếp đất đạt  yêu cầu 

note chi phí ở đây là chi phi cho việc làm điểm tiếp đất, còn hệ thống ground trong tủ cơ bản đã thuộc bên thi công tkế

tiếp đất nó như bảo hiểm ấy, lúc bthường có cần bảo hiếm đâu ah  :Frown: 

b.r

----------


## Ga con

Nối đất ngoài cái chống nhiễu còn tác dụng khác nữa (chống giật chẳng hạn). Có khi nối đất không đúng (đất sạch và đất bẩn đấu chung thanh cái chẳng hạn) thì còn dở hơn không đấu.

Thực tế e gặp nhiều cái máy không nối đất cũng chạy OK. Còn câu chuyện vui ngoài lề, hồi trước mấy ông sư huynh sư phụ không giải thích được lôp ground là gì, bắt đi dây tủ điện dây tín hiệu shield nối đất 2 đầu hết, sau đó chạy thử, nhiễu thì tháo ra, không nhiễu thì chạy tiếp. Chỗ nào nhiễu mà chưa đấu đất thì đấu vào. Thế là đâu vẫn vào đấu mà e hỏi thì tắt điện hết  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Cá nhân e làm máy không cứ gì plasma, tiếp đất là tiêu chuẩn bắt buộc.

Thanks.

----------


## nhatson

một hãng be bé của hoa kì, để xác định mình chọn stepper motor + drive đúng cho tbị của mình, người ta bỏ ra hàng tháng để test các loại motor drive người ta kiếm được

----------


## CKD

Cái vụ ground này nói chung quy với dân diy thì thế này. Câu thường nói là không có cũng chẵng sao, khi có sao đấu vào vẫn vậy. Và chắn chắn không đấu đúng thì có khi còn tệ hơn không đấu.

Về cá nhân thì mọi thiết bị mình làm đều tiếp đất. Nếu thiết bị có dây đất riêng như vfd, servo driver thì có đấu luôn dây đất ra điểm đấu. Như step drive thì thường không có dây đất nên tạm lấy đế tủ làm đất.

Máy mình lắp có thế nào cũng chạy được.
- Không tiếp đất á, vẫn chạy vô tư, nhưng mình biết nó đang không bình thường. Không bình thường thế nào thì chỉ mình mới biết, khách hàng không biết được. Vì khi vấn đề xảy ra thường khoả lấp bằng lý do thiết bị không ổn định do ảnh hưởng khách quan bên ngoài.
- Máy có đấu đất đúng chuẩn thì mình chẵng lăn tăn gì khi đi ngủ. Vì ít khi bị réo do lỗi vặt.
- Tất cả trường hợp đều đề nghị gia chủ làm cho trạm tiếp đất đúng chuẩn. Nhưng thường ít được đáp ứng triệt để vì tâm lý không đấu đất cũng không sao. Thuyết phục mãi thì cũng lấy cái cọc dài vài tất đóng xuống đất.
Hic hic. Máy mình làm có cái tiếp đất rất đơn giản, vì là việc của mình. Đến chổ khách hàng thì khó, người chịu hiểu thì không sao, người khó chịu cũng bó tay. Lúc này chỉ biết lấp liếm giấu lỗi để xong phần việc của mình.

Còn việc nguồn nhiễu thế nào, cách chống nhiễu trong mỗi trường hợp thế nào thì khó mà cụ thể. Tất cả máy liên quan đến plasma mà mình từng nhúng tay vào. Điều kiện đầu tiên để bảm bảo bảo hành và đủ các service kèm theo là phải dùng nguồn của Hypertherm hoặc Victor. Các nguồn khác mình vẫn thưc hiện và vận hành. Nhưng các rủi ro cháy nổ thiết bị, hệ thống vận hành không ổn định sẽ được cảnh báo trước và khi thực hiện bảo trì mình sẽ thu phí.

----------


## Diyodira

> Qua trao đổi bác một số vấn đề thì tôi cũng biết được kiến thức của bác thế nào rồi. 
> Ah người lắp hệ điện đó là nhóm robot3t đó bác .


kiến thức của tôi chắc chắn không thể bì với bác rồi. 
robot3t là một nhà sx bo mạch điều khiển chuyên nghiệp, nhưng không có nghĩa là họ làm giỏi cnc plasma hoặc   xem họ là tiêu chuẩn để mình tham chiếu.

còn vụ nối đất chắc chắn kiểu gì thì máy của chúng ta cũng đều có tiếp đất cả, chẳng qua là mỗi nơi có một môi trường khác nhau thôi chứ đừng nói là không có tiếp đất, cứ nghĩ nhiễu trên máy giống như là nước thải sinh hoạt vậy, nếu không xử lý sẽ gây ô nhiễm môi trường, sinh bệnh tật, kiểu gì thì nó cũng khô vì không bay hơi thì cũng ngấm xuống đất, chẳng qua là chậm, nếu có hệ thống thoát tốt thì xài nhiêu chảy hết bấy nhiêu.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

Ông ví dụ cái gì thấy ghê vậy ông đi vo đi ra , phàm cái gì đã thiết kế ra thì không có dư , chỉ là ta có muốn xài không thôi , nhưng cái nào cũng có cái giá của nó , máy móc của em bị trời mưa chập điện , sét quánh hư vài món rồi , nếu có nối đất hậu quả nhẹ nhàng hơn.

---- Ví dụ như cái BOB , ngày xưa có biết đâu , chẳng thèm xài , bị nhiễu bá đạo , cũng may có những thiết bị nó ứ nhiễu , quá may mắn , cứ nghĩ cần chi mệt , nhưng đến hồi nó nhiễu , chập tiêu luôn cái cổng LPT lúc đó mới biết cái hại.
---- Cái máy em lười không nối đất , nhưng có miệng đệm cách li đất với người , thỉnh thoảng tê tê thấy trán mình nẹt tia sáng sáng do 1 chân chạm đất , cái trán chạm máy... cũng may tê tê giật mình thôi chứ năng hơn là em không thể chém gió ở đây với anh em đâu.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## quangkhanh

Ngay từ đầu em nói là em thấy họ làm vậy mà vẫn chạy ok. Em không hề nói cao hay thâp , đúng hay sai gì ở đó cả. 
Còn chuyện bác nói em thánh phán hay đại bác gì đó bác nghĩ thế nào mà nói vây?

----------


## nhatson

thật ra là có quy chuẩn, ko theo là do mềnh thôi, ở xứ mềnh còn dễ, noise mình xử cho mình ko bị sao là okies, xứ người thì có quy chuẩn, mình ko noise kệ mình mà noise ra lưới là chém
http://legal.moit.gov.vn/data/docume...-%20resize.pdf

----------


## CNC FANUC

Lại bàn về nối đất em thì kiến thức ít, kinh nghiệm kém em xin được bày tỏ suy nghĩ của mình như sau : nối đất là tiêu chuẩn cho tất cả các thiết bị có sử dụng điện lưới,tại sao phải nối đất quan trọng đau tiên phải nói đến là an toàn, thứ đến là chống nhiễu, nối như thế nào? Ở ta mạng điện có day mát day này nó cũng nối xuống đất vay muốn nối đất chỉ cần nối vỏ máy vào dây này đúng ko ạh? Em thấy nhiều nơi làm theo cách này cho rẻ. Có bác đi lắp máy nối đất bằng cách đóng cái cọc xuống nền khoảng 0.3m thế là bao nhiêu nhiễu, điện rò rỉ chui hết xuống đất? Tóm lại h đi ngủ mai bàn tiếp

----------


## Quy Nguyen

Xin chào anh em trên diễn đàn.
Mình nghĩ là đã có ý làm thì trước là thu thập ý kiến của anh em đi trước, sau là ít nhất cũng phải có thiết kế sơ bộ để anh em góp ý thêm đặng hoàn thiện dần rồi có bản thiết kế cuối cùng để bắt tay vào làm. Mình cũng mới chế xong 1 em plasma 2mx3,5m và từ bản thiết kế mẫu đầu tiên cho tới bản hoàn thiện để gia công cũng chỉnh sửa tới lui tới 6-7 lần. Nhờ mấy hình thiết kế 3D mà mình nhận được sự góp ý nhanh và chuẩn xác từ anh em.

----------


## CKD

Cái vụ nối đất qua dây trung hoà là lợi bất cập hại. Tuyệt đối không được làm.
Khi dây trung hoà bên ngoài bị đứt hay hở thì.. khi đó nó là dây nóng (line) luôn đó nhé. Khi đó chạm vào đất trên máy không khéo có vé đi đoàn tụ đấy ạ.

----------


## ducduy9104

Các bác cho em hỏi là ở nhà máy điện các tổ hợp máy phát có nối đất không? Và cái ground này áp của nó so với reference (0 volt) của nguồn như thế nào? . Em dân không chuyên nên còn lăn tăn bác nào giải thích hộ. Cảm ơn ạ.

----------


## thuhanoi

> kiến thức của tôi chắc chắn không thể bì với bác rồi. 
> robot3t là một nhà sx bo mạch điều khiển chuyên nghiệp, nhưng không có nghĩa là họ làm giỏi cnc plasma hoặc   xem họ là tiêu chuẩn để mình tham chiếu.
> 
> còn vụ nối đất chắc chắn kiểu gì thì máy của chúng ta cũng đều có tiếp đất cả, chẳng qua là mỗi nơi có một môi trường khác nhau thôi chứ đừng nói là không có tiếp đất, cứ nghĩ nhiễu trên máy giống như là nước thải sinh hoạt vậy, nếu không xử lý sẽ gây ô nhiễm môi trường, sinh bệnh tật, kiểu gì thì nó cũng khô vì không bay hơi thì cũng ngấm xuống đất, chẳng qua là chậm, nếu có hệ thống thoát tốt thì xài nhiêu chảy hết bấy nhiêu.


Ông này ví von hay quá  :Big Grin: 
Hãy tham khảo thiết bị châu Âu mà làm, an toàn trên hết. Anh em làm máy nên đặt tiêu chí an toàn làm quan trọng trước tiên, đừng để xẹt lửa trên trán như bác Nam nhé   :Big Grin:  
Phân tách ra thì có nối đất an toàn và nối đất chống nhiễu.
Nối đất an toàn các cánh cửa tủ nối với tủ điện, tủ điện nối với sườn máy, sườn máy nối xuống cọc nối đất. Các thiết bị điện cầm tay dân dụng thường có phích cắm 3 chấu (hình như nó tự du nhập vào VN chứ tiêu chuẩn VN không có), chấu thứ 3 này được cắm vào ổ điện nhưng không liên quan gì đến điện lực mà nó được nối đến cọc tiếp địa chung của tòa nhà. Nói chung (xin lỗi tý) giá trị con người VN đang được định giá quá thấp nên những vấn đề này thường bỏ qua  :Big Grin: 
Còn nối đất chống nhiễu thì các thiết bị điện tử được nhốt vào cái lồng fa ra đây vỏ nối đất, các thiết bị triệt nhiễu .....

----------


## CNC FANUC

vấn đề nối đất mà ko đúng và ko nối tác dụng gần như bằng nhau, ở các nhà máy lớn hệ thống tiếp địa ngốn khoản chi phí đáng kể nên thường bị làm lơ, những toà nhà, chung cư cũng vậy nên mới cho chuyện thiết bị điện của nhật làm thừa 1 sợi dây bằng chứng là tất cả anh em ở đây mua về đều bẻ cái cọc thừa trên cái phích cắm. còn vấn đề mà thiết bị hay bị nhiễu là do thiết bị chống nhiễu quá kém,(đặc biệt là hàng china) bác gì nói máy ko nối đất chống nhiễu mà vẫn chạy tốt là do thiết bị đã được chồng nhiễu tốt và khu vực đó ko có nguồn gây nhiễu cực mạnh

----------


## Ga con

> vấn đề nối đất mà ko đúng và ko nối tác dụng gần như bằng nhau, ở các nhà máy lớn hệ thống tiếp địa ngốn khoản chi phí đáng kể nên thường bị làm lơ, những toà nhà, chung cư cũng vậy nên mới cho chuyện thiết bị điện của nhật làm thừa 1 sợi dây bằng chứng là tất cả anh em ở đây mua về đều bẻ cái cọc thừa trên cái phích cắm. còn vấn đề mà thiết bị hay bị nhiễu là do thiết bị chống nhiễu quá kém,(đặc biệt là hàng china) bác gì nói máy ko nối đất chống nhiễu mà vẫn chạy tốt là do thiết bị đã được chồng nhiễu tốt và khu vực đó ko có nguồn gây nhiễu cực mạnh


Cái này là bác chưa cập nhật rồi. Tòa nhà/chung cư hiện nay khi thiết kế trên 90% là có cọc mass đến từng nhà rồi, trừ các chung cư kém chất lượng thì em không bàn.

Thanks.

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Cái này là bác chưa cập nhật rồi. Tòa nhà/chung cư hiện nay khi thiết kế trên 90% là có cọc mass đến từng nhà rồi, trừ các chung cư kém chất lượng thì em không bàn.
> 
> Thanks.


Đúng ra phải là 




> ........trừ các chung cư kém chất lượng thì em không bán.

----------


## Gamo

Nối đất mà ko đúng thì nguy hiểm hơn ko nối. Ở góc độ nhiễu thì thường là ground loop, lớn hơn thì mát điện chết người.

Mình cũng thấy xu hướng gần đây là đều phải có cọc Mass hết. Ngày xưa mạng người VN rẻ nên hay coi thường...

----------


## CKD

Mấy bác.. em mở chủ đề mới bàn về nhiễu và cách khắc phục nhé. Ai đồng ý tham gia thì LIKE em cái.

PS: giả đò xin like ấy ạ.

----------

anhcos, Gamo, inhainha, kametoco, KDD, son_heinz, TLP, Tuấn

----------


## Ga con

> Đúng ra phải là


 :Stick Out Tongue: 
E không hành nghề này cụ ạ, có 2 ông bạn vừa mua chung cư thô, đang tự hoàn thiện nên tư vấn em vụ đi điện (mấy ông này ông nào cũng thần tượng hàng Nhật nội địa nên cần đi điện 100V song song với 220V). Trước đây cũng có vài ông, em xem qua thiết kế và đến trực tiếp đều thế hết.

Thanks.

----------


## Gamo

> Mấy bác.. em mở chủ đề mới bàn về nhiễu và cách khắc phục nhé. Ai đồng ý tham gia thì LIKE em cái.
> 
> PS: giả đò xin like ấy ạ.


Like bằng cách nào giờ pa?

----------


## TLP

Các bác cứ chém đi để em học hỏi,em chả biết gì về cái vụ nối đất này.Rất cảm ơn các bác!!. :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuấn

> Mấy bác.. em mở chủ đề mới bàn về nhiễu và cách khắc phục nhé. Ai đồng ý tham gia thì LIKE em cái.
> 
> PS: giả đò xin like ấy ạ.


Em bấm like rồi đấy ạ, cụ mở đi em học ké với  :Smile: 

Vụ chống nhiễu bi chừ em mới va, còn tiếp đất thì em lãnh cũng khá khá rồi ạ.

Chục năm trước em tinh vi con gà ri lắm, thích chơi đồ ngon cho nó pờ rồ, nhập một lần mấy chục con máy hàn tig hãng schweisskraft, bọn này là hàng của fronius phá giá bằng cách lấy tên khác, còn ruột thì của fronius cả. Cái của này trước em dùng nhiều, máy chạy bền phết, 20 năm chưa xi nhê. Mua về hàn cho nó sướng tay, cũng đắt phết ạ, một cái mỏ hàn nó táng em 800 euro roài.

Xách đi công trường, hàn tỹ tã ... máy 270A mà nặng có 2,5kg thì phải. Được nửa năm... tèo sạch. Lý do là ở công trường ứ có tiếp đất ạ. Còn tại sao không có tiếp đất nó chóng tèo thì em ... không biết  :Smile:

----------


## ducduy9104

> Cái vụ nối đất qua dây trung hoà là lợi bất cập hại. Tuyệt đối không được làm.
> Khi dây trung hoà bên ngoài bị đứt hay hở thì.. khi đó nó là dây nóng (line) luôn đó nhé. Khi đó chạm vào đất trên máy không khéo có vé đi đoàn tụ đấy ạ.


Neutral của lưới điện cũng được nối với earth để khử điện rò mà bác, điện nó sẽ theo neutral về earth chứ sao giật được nhỉ?

----------


## Ga con

Cụ xài biến áp cách ly còn được chứ biến áp tự ngẫu vào tam giác ra sao thì coi chừng (thực tế thường là vào sao ra tam giác hoặc vào tam giác ra tam giác).

Thanks.

----------


## Tuấn

> ---- Ví dụ như cái BOB , ngày xưa có biết đâu , chẳng thèm xài , bị nhiễu bá đạo , cũng may có những thiết bị nó ứ nhiễu , quá may mắn , cứ nghĩ cần chi mệt , nhưng đến hồi nó nhiễu , chập tiêu luôn cái cổng LPT lúc đó mới biết cái hại.
> ---- Cái máy em lười không nối đất , nhưng có miệng đệm cách li đất với người , thỉnh thoảng tê tê thấy trán mình nẹt tia sáng sáng do 1 chân chạm đất , cái trán chạm máy... cũng may tê tê giật mình thôi chứ năng hơn là em không thể chém gió ở đây với anh em đâu.


Ôi nguy hiểm thật bác ạ. Thảo nào đợt trước em hỏi cụ CKD bác Nam sờ pín đi đâu mà a lô ko được. Cụ ý bảo bác không biết tại sao tự dưng lại thích sang Thái lan chơi. Bi chừ thì em biết tại sao rùi ạ 😁

----------


## CKD

> Neutral của lưới điện cũng được nối với earth để khử điện rò mà bác, điện nó sẽ theo neutral về earth chứ sao giật được nhỉ?


Cái vụ này mà giải thích suông dong dài & khó hiểu. Có cái ảnh là xong ngay. Đang mobi nên khó kiếm ảnh.

Điện công nghiệp CẤM đánh đồng giữa dây trung hoà (dù có tiếp đất) với dây đất là một. NGUY HIỂM CHẾT NGƯỜI đấy ạ.

----------


## haminhduc

> Mấy bác.. em mở chủ đề mới bàn về nhiễu và cách khắc phục nhé. Ai đồng ý tham gia thì LIKE em cái.
> 
> PS: giả đò xin like ấy ạ.


e thấy vụ chống nhiễu này quan trọng này. con máy của em không chống nhiễu phát servo alarm ngay. nối tiếp địa phát ok ngay.

----------


## haminhduc

> Tầm như chủ thớt không căn chỉnh được con máy như thế này đâu bác.


chả có gì là không được cả bác ạ. chỉ có điều có dám làm hay không thôi

----------


## CKD

> chả có gì là không được cả bác ạ. chỉ có điều có dám làm hay không thôi


Đúng là vậy đó bác. Nhưng niềm tin phải có cơ sở mới được. Dám khẵng định chính xác thì phải chứng minh bằng đo đạt, chứ khẵng định khơi khơi thì là niềm tin thôi.

Máy phay đòi chính xác cao mới lo, plasma thì chẵng lo. Không cần thiết bị phức tạp gì vẫn làm được. Chỉ là làm đúng ngay từ đầu thì nhanh chóng và khoẻ hơn thôi.

----------


## Gamo

> chả có gì là không được cả bác ạ. chỉ có điều có dám làm hay không thôi


Oh hoho, em muốn làm máy in 3D để có thể in ra cô thư ký như của bác Biết Tuốt mà ko biết tới lúc chết có làm xong chưa nữa

----------


## Tuấn

> chả có gì là không được cả bác ạ. chỉ có điều có dám làm hay không thôi


Máy kiểu khung này em căn mãi rồi, cả chục con rồi, chưa con nào căn được cả bác ạ. Cũng không phải mình em căn đâu, cả tây cả ta, tuốt tuồn tuột cũng chỉ ang áng rồi thôi kệ nó, cùng lắm thì tháo bớt bi của con lăn ra, khách hàng chẳng biết đâu mà lo. Phần còn lại bọn lập trình nó lo tiếp. Mà máy vài chục tỷ một con chứ không rẻ đâu bác. Bọn em đi lắp máy từ 25 năm nay rồi mà chưa thấy ai căn được cả. Em không tin chủ thớt giỏi hơn tất cả đám tây tàu gộp lại.

----------


## CKD

@Tuấn
Cụ căn cái gì đấy? Máy gì khung gì? Mà chém....
Em bảo là em làm được.................... mà khung cho plasma thôi nhe, khung cho phay em chạy dài...

----------


## Tuấn

> @Tuấn
> Cụ căn cái gì đấy? Máy gì khung gì? Mà chém....
> Em bảo là em làm được.................... mà khung cho plasma thôi nhe, khung cho phay em chạy dài...


Máy rót cho sữa bác ạ. Bọn em căn bằng thước nước, sai số 0,06mm/1m. 
Cụ căn cho máy nó chạy được em không bàn, còn cụ căn chuẩn cho cái bọt nước nó nằm ở giữa em không tin. Nguyên 4 cái chân như Sơn vũ làm, mỗi cái có 4 cây ren bắt xuống nền, cụ căn cả ngày cũng không được đâu. Chưa kể họ đổ bê tông là không được rồi, bác chủ mà làm theo thì cũng chỉ như Sơn vũ thôi, chạy chỗ nào kẹt thì rốt đa bét nhè cho nó trơn. Cắt tấm nhỏ thì không sao, cụ cắt tấm lớn mà mong sai số 1mm/6m thì em nghĩ không ổn ạ

----------


## inhainha

> Cái vụ nối đất qua dây trung hoà là lợi bất cập hại. Tuyệt đối không được làm.
> Khi dây trung hoà bên ngoài bị đứt hay hở thì.. khi đó nó là dây nóng (line) luôn đó nhé. Khi đó chạm vào đất trên máy không khéo có vé đi đoàn tụ đấy ạ.


Mình nghĩ khác bác. Khi dây trung hòa bên ngoài bị đứt thì mình không bị giật. kekeke

Mà cái nghĩa "bên ngoài" của bác là ngoài nào? Tính tại trạm hạ thế được không?

----------


## terminaterx300

> Máy rót cho sữa bác ạ. Bọn em căn bằng thước nước, sai số 0,06mm/1m. 
> Cụ căn cho máy nó chạy được em không bàn, còn cụ căn chuẩn cho cái bọt nước nó nằm ở giữa em không tin. Nguyên 4 cái chân như Sơn vũ làm, mỗi cái có 4 cây ren bắt xuống nền, cụ căn cả ngày cũng không được đâu. Chưa kể họ đổ bê tông là không được rồi, bác chủ mà làm theo thì cũng chỉ như Sơn vũ thôi, chạy chỗ nào kẹt thì rốt đa bét nhè cho nó trơn. Cắt tấm nhỏ thì không sao, cụ cắt tấm lớn mà mong sai số 1mm/6m thì em nghĩ không ổn ạ


vậy là chưa hiểu vấn đề khi lắp ghép rồi, khung Sơn vũ nó hàn dày lắm, có đi gia công đàng hoàng gờ định vị lắp ghép , tại sao ko nghĩ nó căn theo ray rồi khung thì đạp ốc canh phẳng thôi cho đơn giản  :Wink:

----------


## Tuấn

> vậy là chưa hiểu vấn đề khi lắp ghép rồi, khung Sơn vũ nó hàn dày lắm, có đi gia công đàng hoàng gờ định vị lắp ghép , tại sao ko nghĩ nó căn theo ray rồi khung thì đạp ốc canh phẳng thôi cho đơn giản


Em đo luôn cái khung máy ạ, inox dày 7cm, gia công chuẩn đét mà bọn em căn còn không được đây ạ :



Em xin dừng tranh luận vụ này tại đây, em trả lời bác Haminhduc vì ngại hiểu lầm em có ý coi thường bác chủ. Em chỉ ngại nếu bác chủ đi theo hướng nào mà khó quá, hoặc ít khả thi thì mất nhiều công mà kết quả không như mong muốn thui ợ

----------


## quangkhanh

Khó chứ không phải không được bác àh. Còn vụ bác tuấn nói gia công chuẩn thì còn phải xem lại.vì đã gia công chuẩn rồi không thì không thể không được .
Vấn đề khung máy em không đòi hỏi cao .- không rung khi chạy tốc độ cao 
- nhẹ , ít rơ là được

----------


## Tuấn

> Khó chứ không phải không được bác àh. Còn vụ bác tuấn nói gia công chuẩn thì còn phải xem lại.vì đã gia công chuẩn rồi không thì không thể không được .
> Vấn đề khung máy em không đòi hỏi cao .- không rung khi chạy tốc độ cao 
> - nhẹ , ít rơ là được


Căn như Sơn vũ là bác phải căn cả 3 chiều, 4 cây ren mỗi chân khi tăng chỉnh lên xuống sẽ làm chân bị nghiêng, căn cực khó. Còn em nói giàn máy em căn đã được gia công chuẩn vì nó là máy của đức, mới toanh, giá khách hàng mua là 300 tỷ đấy bác.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Căn như Sơn vũ là bác phải căn cả 3 chiều, 4 cây ren mỗi chân khi tăng chỉnh lên xuống sẽ làm chân bị nghiêng, căn cực khó. Còn em nói giàn máy em căn đã được gia công chuẩn vì nó là máy của đức, mới toanh, giá khách hàng mua là 300 tỷ đấy bác.


300 tỷ nhưng chỉ vài tỷ cũng làm được, kô phải máy móc quyết định hết đối với những cái đơn giản này mà là công nghệ với con người cơ.

hỏi sao máy móc của nhật từ thời 4x-5x mà sx được những cái máy to đùng chính xác vô cùng  :Wink:

----------


## Gamo

> 300 tỷ nhưng chỉ vài tỷ cũng làm được, kô phải máy móc quyết định hết đối với những cái đơn giản này mà là công nghệ với con người cơ.
> 
> hỏi sao máy móc của nhật từ thời 4x-5x mà sx được những cái máy to đùng chính xác vô cùng


Chính xác cỡ nào pa?

Đoán bác quangkhanh như mình là yêu cầu cũng đơn giản thôi, cắt plasma ra đẹp sai số nho nhỏ là ổn rồi. Còn ông Tuấn bò ra nạo bàn map là biết ổng đòi chính xác thế nào rồi  :Wink:

----------


## quangkhanh

> Hehe, đoán bác quangkhanh bình dân giống em, cắt plasma ra đẹp sai số nho nhỏ là ổn rồi. Còn mấy bác kia chuyên gia công chính xác, đồng hồ ko nhảy vạch nào mới đạt


 Hehe, bác gamo nói đúng ý em rồi, con máy plasma to đùng mà nói dem dem vạch vạch em thấy cũng hơi chua. Lắp vào ít rơ và đẩy tới lui nhẹ là em sướng lắm rồi mấy bác ạ.

----------


## CNC FANUC

> Mình nghĩ khác bác. Khi dây trung hòa bên ngoài bị đứt thì mình không bị giật. kekeke
> 
> Mà cái nghĩa "bên ngoài" của bác là ngoài nào? Tính tại trạm hạ thế được không?


Day đó đứt thì chưa chắc là bị giựt nhưng mà khối thứ sẽ ra đi

----------


## Ga con

> 300 tỷ nhưng chỉ vài tỷ cũng làm được, kô phải máy móc quyết định hết đối với những cái đơn giản này mà là công nghệ với con người cơ.
> 
> hỏi sao máy móc của nhật từ thời 4x-5x mà sx được những cái máy to đùng chính xác vô cùng


Các loại máy kiểu này tự động bằng cơ nhiều nên kết cấu cơ khí cực kỳ phức tạp, hơn nữa số lượng máy bán ra rất ít nên giá cực đắt, tính bằng chục tỷ là bình thường thôi.

Thanks.

----------


## CKD

> Mình nghĩ khác bác. Khi dây trung hòa bên ngoài bị đứt thì mình không bị giật. kekeke
> 
> Mà cái nghĩa "bên ngoài" của bác là ngoài nào? Tính tại trạm hạ thế được không?


Bác cứ thử thì biết đáp án thôi ạ.
Nối đất cái máy nào đấy vào dây trung hòa của lưới điện. Xong cắt dây trung hòa ngay sau đồng hồ công tơ điện thôi (trước công tơ mà chạm vào.. điện lực nó phạt cho), lưu ý là chỉ mất dây trung hòa, còn dây nóng (line - L) vẫn còn nhé. Sau đó sờ vào cái thiết bị mà bác dã nối là thấy tác dụng ngay.
Trên thực tế thì dây trung hòa (neutral - N) mỗi đoạn dài bao nhiêu thì mới được nối đất, không phải cột nào cũng được nối. Và rủi ro chỉ có (trong trường hợp này) chỉ xuất hiện khi rủi ro mất dây trung hòa thôi.




> Hehe, bác gamo nói đúng ý em rồi, con máy plasma to đùng mà nói dem dem vạch vạch em thấy cũng hơi chua. Lắp vào ít rơ và đẩy tới lui nhẹ là em sướng lắm rồi mấy bác ạ.


Vì lúc đầu bác đặt mục tiêu là dung sai 1mm. Và có tranh luận là dung sai như thế vẫn còn lớn, có thể dễ dàng đạt nhỏ hơn 1mm  (với plasma cnc) nên mới nãy sinh nhiều tranh luận gay gắt hơn.
Quả thật thì.. máy mình làm với size này chưa bao giờ dám khẳng định dung sai dưới 1mm cả. Thậm chí 2mm còn chưa dám chắc. Trình thì mình chưa làm được bao nhiêu máy cả, so với Sơn Vũ hay Đi vô rồi đi ra thì mình chỉ là cò con thôi, còn non và xanh lắm.

----------


## Gamo

Mà cái này cũng théc méc: nhà mình ổ điện 3 chấu, có dây mass khi xây nhà chôn 1 cái cọc dài chục mét xuống đất. Nhưng mà lỡ mà máy nối mass xong, dây mass vì lý do gì đó bị đứt thì chuyện gì xảy ra ta? 1 máy mát điện, cả nhà nhảy lambada?

----------


## quangkhanh

> Bác cứ thử thì biết đáp án thôi ạ.
> Nối đất cái máy nào đấy vào dây trung hòa của lưới điện. Xong cắt dây trung hòa ngay sau đồng hồ công tơ điện thôi (trước công tơ mà chạm vào.. điện lực nó phạt cho), lưu ý là chỉ mất dây trung hòa, còn dây nóng (line - L) vẫn còn nhé. Sau đó sờ vào cái thiết bị mà bác dã nối là thấy tác dụng ngay.
> Trên thực tế thì dây trung hòa (neutral - N) mỗi đoạn dài bao nhiêu thì mới được nối đất, không phải cột nào cũng được nối. Và rủi ro chỉ có (trong trường hợp này) chỉ xuất hiện khi rủi ro mất dây trung hòa thôi.
> 
> 
> Vì lúc đầu bác đặt mục tiêu là dung sai 1mm. Và có tranh luận là dung sai như thế vẫn còn lớn, có thể dễ dàng đạt nhỏ hơn 1mm  (với plasma cnc) nên mới nãy sinh nhiều tranh luận gay gắt hơn.
> Quả thật thì.. máy mình làm với size này chưa bao giờ dám khẳng định dung sai dưới 1mm cả. Thậm chí 2mm còn chưa dám chắc. Trình thì mình chưa làm được bao nhiêu máy cả, so với Sơn Vũ hay Đi vô rồi đi ra thì mình chỉ là cò con thôi, còn non và xanh lắm.


Em không bàn về phần điện của máy plasma.
Còn vụ cơ khí em thấy rất đa dạng, em không đề cao hay dìm ai cả , theo cá nhân em thì những kết cấu cơ khí của cnc plasma cũng chẳng có gì là ghê gớm lắm vì dân không chuyên vẫn có thể làm được,còn dân chuyên thì khỏi phải bàn. Vấn đề là mức độ đầu tư tới đâu thôi....

----------


## CKD

> Em không bàn về phần điện của máy plasma.
> Còn vụ cơ khí em thấy rất đa dạng, em không đề cao hay dìm ai cả , theo cá nhân em thì những kết cấu cơ khí của cnc plasma cũng chẳng có gì là ghê gớm lắm vì dân không chuyên vẫn có thể làm được,còn dân chuyên thì khỏi phải bàn. Vấn đề là mức độ đầu tư tới đâu thôi....


Mình cũng đâu nói phần điện có ảnh hưởng (dù ảnh hưởng thật), chỉ riêng phần cơ (giả sử phần điện và các motor trợ động ok hết), cắt dung sai đã trên 1mm với khổ máy này (đã bù trừ độ rộng đường cắt).
Còn bạn có thể làm tốt hơn thì quá tốt rồi.

Mình tham gia thảo luận và hay đưa ra nhiều trở ngại không phải muốn bạn nhục chí, càng không muốn bạn bỏ cuộc. Mình nghĩ mọi người cùng tham gia vì muốn bạn có một mục tiêu rỏ ràng và nhanh chóng hoàn thành mục tiêu với mức chi phí tiết kiệm nhất. Càng muốn bạn trao đổi tích cực để mọi người đều có thể tham khảo và tự học hỏi cũng như rút kinh nghiệm.

----------


## inhainha

> Bác cứ thử thì biết đáp án thôi ạ.
> Nối đất cái máy nào đấy vào dây trung hòa của lưới điện. Xong cắt dây trung hòa ngay sau đồng hồ công tơ điện thôi (trước công tơ mà chạm vào.. điện lực nó phạt cho), lưu ý là chỉ mất dây trung hòa, còn dây nóng (line - L) vẫn còn nhé. Sau đó sờ vào cái thiết bị mà bác dã nối là thấy tác dụng ngay.


Cái này giật thì đúng rồi bác, vì thực ra cái nền đất bác đang đứng vẫn được nối với dây trung tính ở tận đầu trạm biến áp hạ thế mà, vì thế nó vẫn tạo thành một vòng kín nên giật là phải rồi. Bởi vậy mình mới nói, cái "dây trung tính bên ngoài" của bác là tính từ đâu, nếu đứt ở chỗ trạm hạ thế trước khi nối đất thì không bị giật là vậy.
Một điều nữa, là để an toàn thì mỗi nhà nên có 1 cọc tiếp đất riêng để chắc chắn việc đứt ẩu ở đâu đâu không gây ảnh hưởng đến an toàn bản thân.






> Mà cái này cũng théc méc: nhà mình ổ điện 3 chấu, có dây mass khi xây nhà chôn 1 cái cọc dài chục mét xuống đất. Nhưng mà lỡ mà máy nối mass xong, dây mass vì lý do gì đó bị đứt thì chuyện gì xảy ra ta? 1 máy mát điện, cả nhà nhảy lambada?


Nếu vị trí đứt mass ở 1 thì không bị giật (lý tưởng hoặc giật rất nhẹ do từ điểm chạm N đến đất có 1 điện trở nhỏ nên sẽ có chênh lệnh điện áp nhỏ), nếu vị trí đứt mass ở 3 thì giống như bác không đóng cọc mass thôi, bị giật nhưng không nguy hiểm như đứt mass ở vị trí 2, tất cả điện sẽ dồn vào người và có khả năng theo diện đoàn tụ ông bà nếu điện áp trên N lớn.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Tuấn

> Vấn đề là mức độ đầu tư tới đâu thôi....


Đấy cũng là lý do mọi người tham gia tranh luận bác ạ. Có đầy đủ máy móc, đội ngũ này nọ thì mình không bàn rùi. Vấn đề là anh em mình đều muốn tìm ra cách làm cho chi phí nó càng thấp càng tốt, chất lượng thì chí ít cũng đủ dùng. Giống như một cụ hay bị em dìm hàng đã bẩu em dư lày khi em lăn tăn lão í đi gom đồ giúp em mất nhiều công quá : đồ ngon mà phải mua được giá rẻ mới sướng. Mọi người không muốn bác mất nhiều chi phí, kinh nghiệm thì mỗi người một vẻ nên nhiều lúc thớt của bác mới bị mổ xẻ tanh bành như thía lày. Suy nghĩ tích cực tẹo là thấy cãi nhau cũng vui, bác nhỉ  :Smile: 

Còn chuyện em cứ vác mấy cái máy đểu bọn em lắp ra khoe, lý do là em cực kì cay cú khi máy chúng nó bán sang mình đắt lè lưỡi, cao thủ nhà mình em nghĩ chả thiếu. Em hy vọng từ từ rồi cơ khí nhà mình cũng tiến dần tiệm cận được với bọn tây bác ạ. Lại càng cay hơn khi các cao thủ kinh nghiệm nhiều như Dyodira không theo nghề được mà rửa tay gác kiếm.

----------


## quangkhanh

Em tham gia diễn đàn mong muốn của em là mọi vấn đề được mổ sẻ tanh bành đó bac ợ. Hehe

----------


## CKD

Vấn đề là như hình bác ạ. Hấp tấp em chẵng có màu mè gì để phân biệt.
Để ý cái mũi tên nó thể hiện dòng điện.

----------


## inhainha

> Vấn đề là như hình bác ạ. Hấp tấp em chẵng có màu mè gì để phân biệt.
> Để ý cái mũi tên nó thể hiện dòng điện.


BÁc vẽ chi tiết quá  :Big Grin:  . Trường hợp này giống trường hợp trên của mình đó (vị trí 2). Giả sử dây trung tính không nối mass trên toàn bộ đường dây tính từ trạm hạ áp, có phải bác không bị giật không.

----------


## CKD

> BÁc vẽ chi tiết quá  . Trường hợp này giống trường hợp trên của mình đó (vị trí 2). Giả sử dây trung tính không nối mass trên toàn bộ đường dây tính từ trạm hạ áp, có phải bác không bị giật không.


Trường hợp giả sử đó không bao giờ có trên thực tế. Trừ khi người sử dụng tự trang bị trạm biến áp cách ly. Và việc trang bị thêm biến áp cách ly làm tăng chi phí nhiều nên trong thực tế cũng rất ít trường hợp tự trang bị. Trừ trường hợp thật đặt biệt.
Và trong các quy chuẩn khi đấu nối điện công nghiệp cũng như điện dân dụng thì thà không có tiếp đất. Chứ tuyệt đối không được nối vỏ thiết bị (cần tiếp đất) vào dây trung tính nếu không có trạm tiếp đất dây trung tính tại vị trí thiết bị, và không nên nối nếu có trạm tiếp đất dây trung tính tại vị trí thiết bị (mô hình đấu nối này giờ ít được sử dụng).

Lụm được cái ảnh. Nếu nhớ không nhầm thì cũng là quy chuẩn Việt Nam

Mô hình này được áp dụng trong trường hợp của chúng ta. Con người trực tiếp tiếp xúc với thiết bị.

----------

Gamo, inhainha, nhatson

----------


## terminaterx300

> Chính xác cỡ nào pa?
> 
> Đoán bác quangkhanh như mình là yêu cầu cũng đơn giản thôi, cắt plasma ra đẹp sai số nho nhỏ là ổn rồi. Còn ông Tuấn bò ra nạo bàn map là biết ổng đòi chính xác thế nào rồi


ông muốn chính xác cỡ nào thì cứ ra mà cạo, mài bóng lưỡng ra có còn vênh chết mịe ấy chứ  :Wink:

----------


## inhainha

Bác nêu cụ thể vậy thì mình đồng ý, chỉ có điều ý mình là có nhiều điểm đứt mass cũng không nguy hiểm. Trường hợp nguy hiểm nhất thì mình với bác cùng quan điểm rồi. Trong thực tế, việc đóng cọc tiếp mass cho nhà hoặc xưởng là rất quan trọng vì nó sẽ hạn chế bị shock điện nếu bị đứt mass từ bên ngoài nhưng ở VN thấy hầu như bị bỏ qua.

----------


## CKD

Đồng ý với bác.
Nhưng trong những trường hợp thế này. Em thà cương quyết không còn hơn là chọn giải pháp có rủi ro khó kiểm soát. Vì đứt dây trung hoà và đứt ở đâu khó mà kiểm soát đánh giá được. Chưa nói đấu nối kiểu ấy tạo tâm lý ỷ y là có đấu đất (bình thường thì đúng thế) khi rủi ro đứt trung hoà mà không biết thì rất nguy hiểm.
Với người hiểu rỏ điện và sự nguy hiểm của điện thì vấn đề không lớn. Với người bình thường thì nó là vấn đề lớn. Như riêng em, dù có biết chút ít nhưng ít khi lơ là. Điện nhà thôi, em mà làm là cắt đường tổng. Đấu ngắn mạch luôn mới làm. Rủi ai đóng điện bất thường thì nổ cầu chì, cố tình đóng thì cháy luôn đường dây hehe.

----------


## lekimhung

Trước giờ mình cứ nghĩ điện lực nối mass dây N trên điện lưới là đễ chống sét đánh với chống bão mặt trời thôi à, thứ nữa là khoãng cách từ nhà ra đến cây cột điện không gần lắm nên nối vào lợi thì ít mà hại thì nhiều. Tín hiệu nhiễu chưa xuống tối đất thì mình đã bị sét đánh rồi.

----------


## CNC FANUC

> Bác nêu cụ thể vậy thì mình đồng ý, chỉ có điều ý mình là có nhiều điểm đứt mass cũng không nguy hiểm. Trường hợp nguy hiểm nhất thì mình với bác cùng quan điểm rồi. Trong thực tế, việc đóng cọc tiếp mass cho nhà hoặc xưởng là rất quan trọng vì nó sẽ hạn chế bị shock điện nếu bị đứt mass từ bên ngoài nhưng ở VN thấy hầu như bị bỏ qua.


Em nghĩ cọc tiếp mass cho nhà xưởng và vỏ máy khác hoàn toàn với mass lưới điện, tiếp địa vỏ máy để tránh điện rò,cham vỏ chứ ko phải để ngừa trường hợp đưt mass trạm, hai cái cùng chôn xuống đất nhưng mục đích hoàn toàn khác và theo đúng nguyên tắc thì ko thay thế cho nhau được

----------


## ducduy9104

Em lang thang trên mạng tìm được cái video hay về Grounding, có cả vài vấn đề liên quan đến CNC.

----------

CKD

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Trở lại chủ đề dựng máy của bác.
Combo Germany Star này bác sài dc ko nhỉ??? hành trình khoảng 2400mm em chưa do chính xác, tổng thể dài hơn 2m7 một chút, cái mặt bích dài 200mm. Ray tải nặng 4 rãnh bi của Star luôn, kéo bằng dây đai bản rộng 60mm, cũng là nắp che bụi như hình, cốt ra phi 20, trong máy tháo ra là nó kéo 1 cái combo dài 1 mét cũng khá nặng tay nên tải của cái combo này cũng dc lắm, dư sức chịu cái z với đầu cắt plasma rồi.

----------


## haminhduc

> Trở lại chủ đề dựng máy của bác.
> Combo Germany Star này bác sài dc ko nhỉ??? hành trình khoảng 2400mm em chưa do chính xác, tổng thể dài hơn 2m7 một chút, cái mặt bích dài 200mm. Ray tải nặng 4 rãnh bi của Star luôn, kéo bằng dây đai bản rộng 60mm, cũng là nắp che bụi như hình, cốt ra phi 20, trong máy tháo ra là nó kéo 1 cái combo dài 1 mét cũng khá nặng tay nên tải của cái combo này cũng dc lắm, dư sức chịu cái z với đầu cắt plasma rồi.


bao tiền bác ơi. e đang cần

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Chổ này ko phải chổ buôn bán là mà là dành cho thảo luận kỹ thuật nên em ko đề cập tiền bạc ở đây, em chỉ thấy nó phù hợp với máy CNC plasma khổ này nên gửi lên, giá thì em sẽ inbox cho bác nếu bác cần.

----------


## quangkhanh

Cám ơn bác , truc x minh tính lam bằng nhôm hoặc thép chấn, se chủ đông về hình dàng và kết cấu hơn.

----------


## haminhduc

bác làm đến đâu rồi? em cũng vừa tập kết đồ để chuẩn bị dựng máy giống bác đây. e dựng con này 4,5x 2m. dùng daay đai giống bác.

----------


## quangkhanh

> bác làm đến đâu rồi? em cũng vừa tập kết đồ để chuẩn bị dựng máy giống bác đây. e dựng con này 4,5x 2m. dùng daay đai giống bác.


Dang chuẩn bị vật tư, bác biết chỗ nào cung cấp rail mới giá tốt ko, chỉ em với.
 Sao bác không làm dài 6m luôn tiện hơn.

----------


## haminhduc

Hi. Khổ tôn có 3m. Nhà e chưa có cẩu nnên dựng vậy thôi.e mua đồ của mấy bác diễn đàn mình thôi.

----------


## mr.trinhly

> NguồnLúc đầu thì thua nhưng giờ thì chưa biết Biết  ah. Em hiện đang sài súng otc d12000 thấy cũng ok lắm.lúc đầu em vô sg là đi mua hyperthem 105 nhưng thây em này đẹp và giá cả cũng chấp nhận đươc nên cưới em về luôn,vì theo em nghĩ em nó sẽ dễ nuôi hơn em hyperthem ..,,


Bài này đăng đã lâu rồi, không biết bác đã hoàn thành con máy của mình chưa ? E đã dựng con 2mX6m dùng thanh trượt tròn có đế, thanh răng nghiêng. Động cơ lai step HBS86. Kết quả là máy chạy tốt. Chạy tốc độ 15m/ph rất êm. Em để chạy tay 5-6m/ph  thi kêu re re. Cuối cùng phát hiện rá là chạy tốc độ này máy bị cộng hưởng âm thanh nên kêu. Còn chạy 10-15m/ph  thì êm.

----------

